# Original Aurora Frankenstein long box edition ID



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I would like to learn about the original Aurora Frankenstein in the classic long box. I am notr talking about frightening lightning, or any editions other than the original, classic long box version. I know that there have been reissues, and was hoping someone can shed some light on what I should look for to ID an original Aurora issued kit and box. I would appreciate any assistance, and have some specific questions as well.

How do I indentify an original box vs a reissue or repro box?

Were there any variations in classic long box sizes or construction?

Were all Aurora long box kits cast in grey plastic? What color(s) were reissues cast in?

What should I look for to id original Aurora instructions?

Anything else I should know?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

In the Aurora History and Price Guide book by Bill Bruegman, the original Frankenstein kit was molded in light grey plastic. The box size was 13"x5"x1 1/2". The kit number was #423. 

I snapped a couple of pictures from my actual kits to show you the differences in the bases.

On the bottom of the first run original pressing of the actual kit, it incorrectly credits Aurora as owning the Frankenstein copyright. Bottom of the base reads, "Aurora Plastics Corp., 1961" . 










Still the original issue but second pressing they corrected the copyright on the base to read, "Aurora Plastics Corp,. 1961 Universal Pictures Co, Inc."










The box size also was corrected to a 2" depth consistent to match the Dracula and Wolfman kits which were being produced and wouldn't fit in the 1 1/2" box.

Hope that this helps.

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well summed up MMM!:thumbsup:
Spot on info.
The original Frankie I have is a very light grey and has Universal Pics info under the base. Also, my kit doesn't come with the rope belt knot. IIRC, that came in with the FL issue...

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Good info, thanks MMM. :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> In the Aurora History and Price Guide book by Bill Bruegman, the original Frankenstein kit was molded in light grey plastic. The box size was 13"x5"x1 1/2". The kit number was #423.
> 
> I snapped a couple of pictures from my actual kits to show you the differences in the bases.
> 
> ...


Close,but there are were actually two frankenstein molds (you can see the different ejector pin locations between the photos above)hence the two bases.(you can also find both base variations in glow kits ) so both bases are correct for the 2" long box,all long box kits were molded in light grey as were the frightening lightning kits.Foriegn kits can be found with different shades of gray.

BRIAN


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The first thin box Frankenstein kits were not cello sealed. Just taped.

A guy who worked in his father-in-laws Aurora Hobby store in the 1960s told me Frankenstein and the Batmobile were the biggest selling kits.

BTW was anyone familiar with B&C hobby store in Chicago on 26th street?


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone, this is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I just checked my thin box Frankenstein and it it cello sealed.


----------

